# Axle Stands



## maniacavenger (Nov 6, 2009)

Just got some axle stands. And I've never used anything like this before, so any advice on taking the wheels off, and cleaning the arches? Mainly so my car doesn't roll or tip :/

It would be much appreciated.

Matt


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Jack car up normally then find a suitable point to place axle stands. Make sure ground is level. Car will be fine but if to wanted to be extra careful then maybe do a corner at a time but either way as long as you use suitable place for axle stands you'll be fine


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

best tip would be to get someone that knows what they are doing to show you first, I do not mean that in a bad way, but you can do a whole lot of damage to yourself and the car if placing them in the wrong place and will depend on what car your using them on and what your going to be doing as to placement


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Look where the lower suspension link from the wheel joins to the car. That point is very strong. If it is a flat area and your stands have the ends bent up then fill the space with wood so that the ends don't dig into the car unless the bit of the car sits in the well of the stand.

By placing the stand where I suggest and not by the wheel itself if anything should happen to the jack the suspension is not going to get compressed allowing the car to drop.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

what car is it? and what jack are you using?

also have a look in the owners manual normally shows where and how to jack up the car.

have you got a torque wrench to re torque the wheels after? if not after you refit the wheel go into your local tyre garage and get them checked.


----------



## maniacavenger (Nov 6, 2009)

It's a Peugeot 207. And I'll be using one I bought a while ago.

After looking at videos and reading these posts, I should have a rough idea on what to do, and am going to have a go tomorrow. Will post if successful or not


----------



## Hazza (Oct 14, 2013)

If you aren't successful you may not be able to post!


----------



## pmessling (Oct 25, 2008)

Most owners manuals, handbooks etc will tell you the safest way to do it


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

When I put axle stands up I always apply the hand brake firmly and put the fronts up first then the back


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Having jacked it up, placed stand and removed wheel, then place the wheel on the ground under the sill so that if the worst should happen, the car won't be using you/your leg(s) as a resting point.


----------



## maniacavenger (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I managed to jack it up, but it was very difficult placing the jack and also putting the axle stand under :/


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

There should be a diagram like this in every car's owner's manual:


----------



## maniacavenger (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank you so much, that will make it so much easier! Might print that off haha.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

maniacavenger said:


> Thank you so much, that will make it so much easier! Might print that off haha.


Remember car specific points, pretty universal on the sill points but when you come to lifting from engine or central rear some cars cannot be lifted at all from those points you need to find whats safe for your vehicle.


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

james death is right - when it comes to safe support points for axle stands, no one diagram covers all.
As I said above, there should be a diagram like that in the owner's manual for your 207.

Incorrect lifting/supporting of a vehicle can result in death or serious injury.


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

This is an interesting post. I've become too afraid to use axle stands on my XF because of all the creaks lol. As far as I can make out the recommended jacking point is also the recommended point for the axle stands. 

I now work one wheel at a time, using just the jack and obvs never ever get under the car. If the corner will be up for a while I sometimes fit the space saver.


----------



## maniacavenger (Nov 6, 2009)

I will have a thorough look through my manual, and see if I can find a similar diagram.


----------

